#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > ZELFBOUW LUIDSPREKER FORUM >  >  Zelfbouw Subs 2*18" : LIVE !

## PowerSound

Hallo, ik heb dit topic geopend om te tonen hoe ik mijn subs ga bouwen. 

Als Michel akkoord is zal ik hier de plannen neerzetten.

Ik ben dus naar de houthandel geweest (kennis), heb ik alles mooi op de mm nauwkeurig laten zagen. 
Gekozen hout werd 18mm Multiplex 13 laags.
Totale prijs : 292

Hier een foto van al het hout


AL het hout voor één Sub.


Ik zijn eventjes begonnen met het bouwen maar ben snel gestopt.
Waarom ?
Omdat ik liever wacht dat ik alles in huis heb ( woofers, verf, connectoren, kabel, handvatten, speakerschuim, plamuur etc ). Ofanders wordt het een warboel ! 

Er volgen later zeker wat meer fotoos over de bouw !

Site nog eens geupdate (V5.02) ! Mijne Nexo kan ni in den auto...

Bijgewerkt door - PowerSound op 01/11/2002  21:59:28

----------


## PowerSound

Hier dus die plannen  +  simulatie :





Site nog eens geupdate (V5.02) ! Mijne Nexo kan ni in den auto...

----------


## speakerfreak

ziet er veel belovend uit,
292 euro voor het hout, ik zat echt al te zijken toen ik 60 euro moest  betalen dan was dan wel voor 1 kast van mdf

speakerfreak was here....

----------


## PowerSound

Tja zoveel is het nu ook niet, ik dacht dat het rond de 500 ging kosten !

Valt nog best mee, heb ik ook geen gekloot met het zagen !
Zal perfect in elkaar passen !

Site nog eens geupdate (V5.02) ! Mijne Nexo kan ni in den auto...

----------


## michiel

Ziet er zeker veel belovend uit. Ik zal dit topic zeker gaan volgen.

Succes met het bouwen!!

Groeten, michiel

----------


## bob

292 Euro, heb je die sportvelgen er ook bijgekocht ofzo<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Groeten Bob

----------


## PowerSound

Neen, die sportvelgen heeft mijn pa gekocht voor 100 (zonder banden).

Site nog eens geupdate (V5.02) ! Mijne Nexo kan ni in den auto...

----------


## jack

Welke speakers komen er in?????

SJEEK DE BAZE

----------


## PowerSound

2 B&C 18 PZB 46 per kast.

Zal aangestuurd worden door 1 QSC RMX1850HD per kast, mischien zelf één QSC MX3000 per kast <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

Site nog eens geupdate (V5.02) ! Mijne Nexo kan ni in den auto...

----------


## michiel

Dat zal zeker wel serieus wat geluid wegzetten denk ik zo. Leuk voor m'n slaapkamertje.<img src=icon_smile_dead.gif border=0 align=middle>

Groeten, michiel

----------


## nightline

Waar heb je dit ontwerp vandaan, en/of wat is het origineel ontwerp?
Heel verstandig, die QSC versterkers! Moet je voor de gein eens openschroeven dan kun je zien hoe een versterker op gebouwd en bekabelt hoort te zijn.

----------


## PowerSound

Hoi Nightline,

Is dit een positieve of negatieve reactie over QSC ?

Dat ontwerp heeft Michel Vandebeek speciaal voor mij gemaakt.
Lijkt fel op de S2 van Nexo.

Site nog eens geupdate (V5.02) ! Mijne Nexo kan ni in den auto...

----------


## CyberNBD

Is geen geintje van nightline, de MPX 1200 is zowat identiek aan de MX3000 van QSC (ook grotendeels qua opbouw) en dat ziet er inderdaad errug keurig uit vanbinnen.

Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Gast1401081

ik heb deze week ook maar een 2450RMX aangesloten. Super eindbak !

3-12 trakteer ik op bier met stamppot.

----------


## michiel

Ik vraag me telksen weer af wat er voor een stapel surf spul bij jou in de garage ligt. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Groeten, michiel

----------


## PowerSound

Toch liever die MX3000 Mac <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Ik heb die RMX1850HD, vind ik helemaal niet slecht, maar als ik die MX'en voor een fijne prijs kan krijgen zeg ik niet neen !


Maar ja, mijn pa deed mee aan de wereldkampioenschap speedsurf, is 13de geraakt.




Site nog eens geupdate (V5.02) ! Mijne Nexo kan ni in den auto...

----------


## Davy Gabriels

die RMX series vindt ik eigenlijk wat tegenvallen.Hier in een cafe hebben ze een RMX1450,met daarop 2x Zeck Vector topkastje per kant,dus 4 ohm belast.Als deze de ganse avond op vol vermogen speelt,is de versterker minsten 1 keer in protection gegaan door overhitting,en deze is eigenlijk niet ingebouwd in een rack of zo,er staat alleen een RMX2450 onder op 2 subkastjes...

Maar die RMX1850HD is beter geschikt om op 2 ohm te werken denk ik (of 4 ohm in brug).

----------


## michiel

> citaat:
> 
> 
> Maar ja, mijn pa deed mee aan de wereldkampioenschap speedsurf, is 13de geraakt.



Zozo, dus jij surft zelf niet... jammer als dat het geval is. Het is zo fantastich. Echt super verslavend.

Maar ik zal jullie niet verder vervelen met dit off topic gelul. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> Ik zoek het surf forum maar weer een op. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Groeten, michiel

----------


## albertJ

[/quote]

Het is zo fantastich. Echt super verslavend.

haha mensen hier die surfen. hier is dr nog 1!<img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## nightline

Moeten die surf fanaten niet ff op een ander forum zijn???
Enne wat die QSC rmx-serie betreft, ik bedoel het absoluut positief, zelden een versterker gezien die zo mooi opgebouwd is.
Er zullen genoeg versterkers zijn die beter zijn, maar daar hangt dan ook weer een prijskaartje aan.

----------


## nightline

> citaat:
> die RMX series vindt ik eigenlijk wat tegenvallen.Hier in een cafe hebben ze een RMX1450,met daarop 2x Zeck Vector topkastje per kant,dus 4 ohm belast.Als deze de ganse avond op vol vermogen speelt,is de versterker minsten 1 keer in protection gegaan door overhitting,en deze is eigenlijk niet ingebouwd in een rack of zo,er staat alleen een RMX2450 onder op 2 subkastjes...
> 
> Maar die RMX1850HD is beter geschikt om op 2 ohm te werken denk ik (of 4 ohm in brug).

----------


## nightline

> citaat:
> die RMX series vindt ik eigenlijk wat tegenvallen.Hier in een cafe hebben ze een RMX1450,met daarop 2x Zeck Vector topkastje per kant,dus 4 ohm belast.Als deze de ganse avond op vol vermogen speelt,is de versterker minsten 1 keer in protection gegaan door overhitting,en deze is eigenlijk niet ingebouwd in een rack of zo,er staat alleen een RMX2450 onder op 2 subkastjes...
> 
> Maar die RMX1850HD is beter geschikt om op 2 ohm te werken denk ik (of 4 ohm in brug).
> 
> Hadden ze mischien toch een paar eurotjes meer uit moeten geven en een 2450 aan die zeck kasten hangen. Of ff met de compressor door de versterker, hier zijn veel koelproblemen mee op te lossen.

----------


## nightline

Even back to basic, wordt er nog getimmerd???????



Jack

----------


## PowerSound

Momenteel niet,

aan het afwachten voor verf, accesoires en woofers.
Want ik wil eerst de bastunnels verven, ofanders zal het moeilijk gaan...


Site nog eens geupdate (V5.02) ! Mijne Nexo kan ni in den auto...

----------


## michiel

Je moet ook zeker niet gehaast werken. Dan is de lol er ook snel af. Zelf heb ik nooit een deadline ofzo. Als ik zin heb om wat te doen dan doe ik iets, en anders niet.
Op die manier kan het wel eens erug lang duren voordat je klaar ben, maar is wel zo relaxt.

Groeten, michiel

----------


## nightline

Als de houtwormen je maar niet voor zijn, een vers stukje hout gaat er altijd in!!! Even serieus, zorg dat je je hout vlak weg legt los van de vloer, anders trekt het krom.

Succes, 

Jack

----------


## PowerSound

Verf is er, 10 liter "TRIMITE".
Woofers zijn in aantocht ( vrijdag ).

Handvatten connectoren zijn er begin volgende week, kan ik dan lekker beginnen bouwen <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

Site nog eens geupdate (V5.02) ! Mijne Nexo kan ni in den auto...

----------


## Davy Gabriels

Powersound, ga je die kasten spuiten met trimite? Of met rol of borstel?
Ik heb ook ooit kasten met de rol geverfd,met trimite.Was toen niet zo meegevallen.Na een week drogen,was die niet echt krasvast.

Mijn laatste kasten keb ik laten opspuiten met anti steenslag voor auto's.Dan een weekje goed laten drogen,en dan effe een laagje gewone zwarte verf erover.En is goed meegevallen.

succes ermee.

----------


## PowerSound

Trimite wordt met de rol gedaan.
Ik weet dat trimite niet goed lukt op MDF.

Eerst komt een voorlaagje op het hout, daarna Trimite.

Site nog eens geupdate (V5.02) ! Mijne Nexo kan ni in den auto...

----------


## impactdj

Was berken multiplex niet mooier geweest? Kun je ook iets strakker afwerken. Verder ziet het er veelbelovend uit, hou ons op de hoogte!

Greetz, ImpactDJ

----------


## PowerSound

Het is Berken Mutliplex. Ik zei gewoon dat MDF met trimite niet goed ging.

Site versie 7.3 ! Mijne Nexo kan ni in den auto... (zeker niet met die subs... )

----------


## yvobtv

deze zijn ook vrij ingewikkeld om te bouwen.




.jpg

----------


## Mathijs

Zijn dat EV kasten?

Groet
Mathijs

----------


## PowerSound

yup, EV jasten, X array X series Xb

Site versie 7.3 ! Mijne Nexo kan ni in den auto... (zeker niet met die subs... )

----------


## michiel

Bandpass en manifold samen gevoegd ofzo?? Of noemen ze dit weer anders?
Ziet er zo op het eerste gezicht niet zo moeilijk uit, trapezium kast neem ik aan, recht platen erin met versteviging. Of mis ik nu iets?

En heb je toevallig ook de afmetingen? Lijkt me wel leuk om daar een constructie tekening van te hebben, voor bij de verzameling. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Groeten, michiel

----------


## PowerSound

Zozo, het is weer zover.

Eindelijk een namiddag tijd gehad om wat verder te bouwen.


Hier dus zo een beetje de binnenzijde van de sub zelf.











Al het materiaal (8 vatten + 2 ronde 4Polige speakons), behalve wieltjes en woofers (grrrrr...)





De 8 Tunneltjes...



Op zijn kant vind ik hem nog stoerder...





Hier de 2 planken waar de woofers zullen komen, dan met de plank erop.





Hier dus het probleem, ik wou mijn handvatten plaatsen op dezelfde plaats als op de bassen van de NEXO. Maar ik had niet aan die schuine planken gedacht. Dus die vatten zijn in de weg en ik moet dus een beetje insnijden. De ruimte tussen handvat en plank worden waarschijnlijk opgevuld met silicone of iets in dat genre.







Een voorsmaakje van hoe hij er later zal uitzien.
Wel dan op anders geplaatst ( NEXO erop, juist dezelfde afmetingen )



Site versie 7.3 ! Maar wij hebben ... Nexo... Tja dit zegt genoeg...

----------


## PowerSound

Nog iets,

er komt zeker een dubbele set van die NEXO's, en dus ook nog 2 bijkomende Sub's (als ze goed meevallen  :Smile: ).

Maar qua versterkers zal het dan voor de dubbele set zo als volgt worden : 8 * QSC PL2 230


Site versie 7.3 ! Maar wij hebben ... Nexo... Tja dit zegt genoeg...

----------


## Radar

Ziet er strak uit, beetje jammer van die gaten voor de handvats.
Zijn ze voor de kerst klaar ?

----------


## PowerSound

Denk het niet.
De afwerking zal wat tijd in beslag nemen, hopelijk zijn ze tegen einde januari klaar.

De nexo set moet ook herverfd worden, dus alles wordt samen gedaan.

Site versie 7.3 ! Maar wij hebben ... Nexo... Tja dit zegt genoeg...

----------


## beyma

Ik vind het knap hoor dat je dat kan maken op 2,5 vierkante meter ruimte !  :Wink: 
Ik mis alleen op je tekening de lengte van de vier tunnels aan de buitenkant,of is dat bedrijfs geheim?!  :Wink: 

martijn

----------


## PowerSound

Nee hoor beyma, die kast staat daar alleen voor de opslag.

Over die afmetingen is er geen geheim.

Ik wacht toch eerst voor ze door te spelen, de mijn af te hebben en getest te hebben.

Site versie 7.3 ! Maar wij hebben ... Nexo... Tja dit zegt genoeg...

----------


## PowerSound

***verdomme, ik mag 4 nieuwe zijplanken maken.
Die gaten zitten echt te slecht. Dat handvat probleem was niet zo erg, maar die tunnels (elke hoek) kunnen door de handvatten er ook niet meer in !!!

Pfft...

Ik zal ze dan maar best op top en grondplankt plaatsen.

Weet er iemand hoe ik het best 2 aan elkaar geplakt planken uit elkaar kan halen ?

Site versie 7.3 ! Maar wij hebben ... Nexo... Tja dit zegt genoeg...

----------


## Overdrive

Ga je dan ook die schuine platen waar de speakers inkomen
opnieuw laten zagen?
Lullig zijn dat soort dingetjes altijd he... Op dat soort momenten
kan ik me dan ook altijd wel schieten <img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle>! Was je een beetje te 
enthousiast bezig??

Succes verder

----------


## impactdj

Dit soort gaten is dan ook altijd makkelijker naderhand in te frezen met een bovenfrees....

----------


## beyma

Ojee, dat is een typisch geval van jammer....

nee hoor, grapje, twee platen sla je zo los met een flinke klap van een hamer. Zo zie je maar timmerman is toch een vak (of kom ik nu arrogant over, als timmerman zijnde) Oja, ik las in het eerste stukje van dit topic dat je 13 laags multiplex had aangeschaft, maar ik zie alleen maar gewoon merantie ,geen 13 laags Fins berken... maakt veder niet uit hoor,maar het viel me op.

Nog even iets, dit is het eerste exemplaar toch? als ik iets maak voor het eerst dan neem ik gewoon goedkoop spaanplaat 18 mm,dan kost zo'n kast je hooguit 25 euro en weet je ook of het goed klinkt of niet.

martijn.

----------


## PowerSound

Ow, ik vertrouw gewoon Michel en zijn deskundigheid  :Smile: .

Spijtig genoeg hadden we al de vier zijplanken met de gaten voorzien...

tja, die schijne planken laten hermaken weet ik niet, mischien stukje hout erop plakken, ziet men toch niet...

Site versie 7.3 ! Maar wij hebben ... Nexo... Tja dit zegt genoeg...

----------


## Stage System cvba

Waarom geen 18LW1400 van eighteensound ipv b&c's?

----------


## Reemski

Betere vraag.......

"Waarom wel??? " Zouden ze beter zijn in deze applicatie? Beter prijs/kwaliteitsverhouding, enz....

----------


## PowerSound

Voor meerdere redenen :

Zoals jullie het al weten, heeft Michel van de Beek deze kasten ontworpen. Michel heeft deze kasten speciaal voor de B&C PZB46 18 ontworpen, omdat ik zou laag mogelijk wou gaan, ik doelde het gebied van de 25Hz - 80Hz.
Ook omdat Michel die woofers verkocht, vond ik toch het minste om deze bij hem te kopen ! Hij heeft toch wat tijd in het ontwerp gestoken (hoop ik <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>). Ook omdat hij mij een goede prijs gaf voor die woofers.





Site versie 7.3 ! Maar wij hebben ... Nexo... Tja dit zegt genoeg...

----------


## handige harry

> citaat:Nog even iets, dit is het eerste exemplaar toch? als ik iets maak voor het eerst dan neem ik gewoon goedkoop spaanplaat 18 mm,dan kost zo'n kast je hooguit 25 euro en weet je ook of het goed klinkt of niet.



Zo doe ik dat dus ook. Kom je ook nooit voor dit soort ongein te staan. KLankmatig is spaanplaat nog altijd beter als multiplexen. Het is alleen zo slap dat het praktisch onbruikbaar is. Multiplex is dan toch weer beter dan spaanplaat met bijgeluid.

Ik meende te lezen dat het hout 300 euro kostte??? hoeveel m2 heb je dan? Aangezien ik heel wat plaatjes berken kan kopen voor dit bedrag vroeg ik me dit een beetje af.

Harry.

----------


## PowerSound

Heb iets rond de 10m², mar in die prijs zit het zagen inbegrepen enzo.
Werd gedaan door professionele vakkundige.

Site versie 7.3 ! Maar wij hebben ... Nexo... Tja dit zegt genoeg...

----------


## F.r.e.d.e.r.i.k

De waarschijnlijke theorie achter deze kast. Corrigeer me als ik het fout heb!

Je hebt 1 voorkamer voor 2 luidsprekers. Deze voorkamer is mbv 3 baspoorten getuned op een bepaalde frequentie. Uit de tekening is te zien dat dat bij +/-110Hz is. De 3 poorten zorgen ervoor dat de oppervlakte van de poort groot genoeg is, zodat bij vol vermogen geen poortruis optreedt.
De poort in elke hoek van de achterkamer is getuned op 28Hz. Naast het weergeven van frequenties rond de 28Hz, verkleint de poort ook de uitslag bij deze lage frequenties. De uitslag van een woofer is bij de resonantiefrequentie van de poort klein. (misschien kan hier ook een plaatje van online worden gezet)

Wat  vraagjes aan de ontwerper:
1)Maak je tijdens het ontwerpen eerst *1* 'dubbel afgestemde bandpasskast'?
zoja..
1a)en als je deze hebt ontworpen kan je dan de andere kast er gewoon omgekeerd opmaken zodat je dan *2* dubbel afgestemde bandpasskasten krijgt.? 
NB!De omgekeerde kast maakt dan dus gebruik van dezelfde voorkamer. 
De poortruis treedt bij een baspoort volgens mij op vanaf 20m/s. 
1b)Ga je bij het ontwerpen van een enkele kast dan uit van een poortruis bij vol vermogen met 10m/s? Zodat deze bij een dubbele woofer dit max 20m/s wordt.  

Groeten,
Frederik

----------


## PowerSound

Frederik, zo'n vragen moet je aan Michel Vandebeek stellen, niet aan mij, ik ben maar de "bouwer".

Site versie 7.3 ! Maar wij hebben ... Nexo... Tja dit zegt genoeg...

----------


## CyberNBD

> citaat:Wat vraagjes aan de ontwerper:



Power.. hij vraagt het toch ook niet aan jou?? <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## PowerSound

Was gewoon voor de duidelijkheid Tom  :Smile: 

Site versie 7.3 ! Maar wij hebben ... Nexo... Tja dit zegt genoeg...

----------


## beyma

> citaat:ik ben maar "de bouwer"



Heet je dan soms BOB <img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle>

Als je kinderen hebt snap je hem...

Martijn.

----------


## PowerSound

Neen "nog" geen kinderen, zal het dus niet snappen.

Site versie 7.3 ! Maar wij hebben ... Nexo... Tja dit zegt genoeg...

----------


## beyma

"Bob de bouwer" is een animatie serie op de nederlandse televisie, mijn zoontje van drie mist geen aflevering! 
Maar goed, heb je nu al nieuwe stukken hout voor je sub's en kon je het een beetje los krijgen allemaal??

martijn

----------


## PowerSound

Heb inderdaad de nieuwe stukken al, maar ben nog niet begonnen met het losmaken.

Site versie 7.3 ! Maar wij hebben ... Nexo... Tja dit zegt genoeg...

----------


## PowerSound

Zo, heb dus vandaag wat verder gewerkt, die plank eraf gehaald enzo, en de nieuwe erop geplaatst.
De B&C woofers zijn ook net binnen.











Site versie 7.3 ! Maar wij hebben ... Nexo... Tja dit zegt genoeg...

----------


## CyberNBD

Mhz waar ken ik die B&Ctjes toch van <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## PowerSound

B&C EVERYWHERE !!!!

(bijna identiek dezelfde als in de originele Nexo Alpha S2 subkasten)





Site versie 7.3 ! Maar wij hebben ... Nexo... Tja dit zegt genoeg...

----------


## PowerSound

Zo zou het eindelijk moeten zijn (denk ik).



Site versie 7.3 ! Maar wij hebben ... Nexo... Tja dit zegt genoeg...

----------


## beyma

Zooo, dat gaat er al goed uitzien !
Alleen heb ik commentaar op je bouw volgorde, ik zou hebben gewacht met het monteren van de "bovenkant" totdat je ook de speakerpanelen,bassreflex poorten en verstevegings balken er in hebt zitten, is makkelijker meten en makkelijker lijmen.En als dat er dus allemaal in zit,dan de bovenkant monteren...

Ik neem aan dat je die mooie speakers vast zet met -inbus- bouten en "inslag"moeren? 
Komt er in de achterkant ook nog een luik om bij de speakers te kunnen komen?
En schilder je de binnenkant ook gelijk zwart?

Veel plezier met de hobby!

Martijn

----------


## PowerSound

Hallo,
We hebben de bovenplank zeker niet geluimd, alleen maar met vier vijzen vastgezet, zodat de planken al wat hun vorm krijgen.

Ik zal T-nuts en 6M bouten gebruiken. Het boven en onderpaneel is afneembaar.

Ik ga morgen (vandaag eigenlijk) even zien hoe ik de connector plaats en de wielen.

Site versie 7.3 ! Maar wij hebben ... Nexo... Tja dit zegt genoeg...

----------


## impactdj

Ik neem aan dat de zijde waar je nu nog in de kast kijkt een dicht paneel wordt? dan zou je beter hierin in het midden een luik kunnen maken wat je open kunt schroeven. Om boven en onderzijde afneembaar te maken lijkt me niet echt handig en stevig en geluidsdicht. Ik weet niet hoe je het precies gaat uitvoeren, is maar een idee.

----------


## PowerSound

Dit lukt niet, al wetend dat de woofers richting de middenpoort zijn, kan ik dan onmogelijk de woofers veranderen als ik de volledige achterplank weghaal !

Als die subs dik in orde zijn, zal ik later wat tijd besteden aan het maken van een deur in boven en onderplank.
Maar momenteel blijven die boven en onderplanken niet gelijmd.

Site versie 7.3 ! Maar wij hebben ... Nexo... Tja dit zegt genoeg...

----------


## PowerSound

Nog even verder gewerkt.

- Verstevigingplanken vastgezet
- Gaten in schuine (woofer)planken zo goed mogelijk gedicht.


Achterplank is nog niet bevestigd.





Die schroeven zijn ervan ondertussen al afgezaagd.







Site versie 7.3 ! Maar wij hebben ... Nexo... Tja dit zegt genoeg...

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

5-lagig multiplex?? had je niet beter wat meer lagen genomen?

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## PowerSound

Werd mij verteld dat dit Meranti was, maar denk toch dat het meer lagen zijn dan 5 hoor.

Site versie 7.3 ! Maar wij hebben ... Nexo... Tja dit zegt genoeg...

----------


## speakerfreak

> citaat:Werd mij verteld dat dit Meranti was, maar denk toch dat het meer lagen zijn dan 5 hoor.



<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle>kwee nie hoe jij telt PS maar, het zijn er toch echt 5


drive in show: Xtreme Xperience.....

----------


## kozzmozz

eepz, 

even een vraagje, zou het mogelijk zijn voor die sub-kast op te delen in 2 kasten (volgens mij wel ma kwil het zeker zijn  :Smile:  ) zoja wat doe ik met de afmetingen als ik er 2x 15xb van fane wil inplaatsen?

alvast bedankt, 

               kozz.

----------


## Merijndj

> citaat:even een vraagje, zou het mogelijk zijn voor die sub-kast op te delen in 2 kasten



je bedoelt gewoon effe in twee delen zagen ofzo.....

simpelweg: Moet je NIET doen!!!





> citaat: zoja wat doe ik met de afmetingen als ik er 2x 15xb van fane wil inplaatsen?



Moet je de hele box berekenen, (je kan NIET zomaar de ene luidspreker uit een box halen en er een ander type luidspreker voor terugzetten!!!!) zoals voor deze kasten ook is gedaan. (kan je lezen op pag 1).



groet,

Merijn DJ

Ik heb ook mijn rijbewijs!!!

----------


## kozzmozz

citaat:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
even een vraagje, zou het mogelijk zijn voor die sub-kast op te delen in 2 kasten 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


[img]C:\Mijn documenten\Mijn afbeeldingen\tek3.jpg[/img]

dit is wat ik bedoel, zou dit mogelijk zijn ?

----------


## PowerSound

Lol, wanneer ik die page ga, slaat mijn A: drive aan <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>.

Gelieve die link te herwerken !!!

Site versie 7.3 ! Maar wij hebben ... Nexo... Tja dit zegt genoeg...

----------


## speakerfreak

hehe, bij mij ook


drive in show: Xtreme Xperience.....

----------


## PowerSound

Truuuut...



Site versie 7.3 ! Maar wij hebben ... Nexo... Tja dit zegt genoeg...

----------


## kozzmozz

> citaat: Lol, wanneer ik die page ga, slaat mijn A: drive aan .
> 
> Gelieve die link te herwerken !!!



ist nu beter?????

spread da K!

----------


## PowerSound

Ja zo beter, maar je moet je bestand uploaden als je wilt dat wij het kunnen bekijken, omdat wij (normaalgezien <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>)niet in jouw computer kunnen gaan zien.

Site versie 7.3 ! Maar wij hebben ... Nexo... Tja dit zegt genoeg...

----------


## beyma

Ik wil je nog even een tip geven over de bevesteging van je "boven" paneel, doe dit met transparante siliconen kit(in plaats van houtlijm), dan ben je lucht dicht,maar met een mes (en wat geweld) snij het heel makkelijk weer los,natuurlijk zet je er wel genoeg "vijzen" in ! (=schroeven?) 

Nu ik een bovenaanzicht zie op je foto is de tunnel in het midden erg diep de kast in, een luik op de achterkant is dan inderdaad niet handig om bij je speakers te komen.

Martijn

----------


## PowerSound

Bedankt beyma voor de tip.

Maar deze ruimte zal vol liggen met wol, en ik zal ook de planken met schuim ofzo bekleden, maak ik het ook zo wel "luchtdicht"

Site versie 7.3 ! Maar wij hebben ... Nexo... Tja dit zegt genoeg...

----------


## Merijndj

> citaat:Lol, wanneer ik die page ga, slaat mijn A: drive aan .
> 
> Gelieve die link te herwerken !!!
> -----------------------------------------
> hehe, bij mij ook
> -----------------------------------------
> ist nu beter?????



Welke link???



groet,

Merijn DJ

Ik heb ook mijn rijbewijs!!!

----------


## PowerSound

Merijn, die link is al aangepast.





> citaat:citaat:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> even een vraagje, zou het mogelijk zijn voor die sub-kast op te delen in 2 kasten 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dit is wat ik bedoel, zou dit mogelijk zijn ?



Site versie 7.3 ! Maar wij hebben ... Nexo... Tja dit zegt genoeg...

----------


## Merijndj

O.K. ,maar ik zie helemaal geen link......



groet,

Merijn DJ

Ik heb ook mijn rijbewijs!!!

----------


## Reemski

DAt plaatje...

Misschien is het verstandig om door te linken naar een online locatie.. Niet iedereen heeft die foto op zijn a: of c: schijf staan..

Zie how-to foto forum....

----------


## proetsie

Ik wil ook maar even zeggen dat ik ook die foto of die link niet zie staan en er dus ook niet op kan klikken.

mvg proetsie

----------


## PowerSound

Zie pagina 5, post van Kozzmozz met een badlink voor een picture.

Heeft hij veranderd, vroeger was de target van deze link de A: (floppy).

Nu heeft hij het verandert, maar altijd is de target naar zijn pc.

DIE FILE MOET JE UPLOADEN !!!

Site versie 7.3 ! Maar wij hebben ... Nexo... Tja dit zegt genoeg...

----------


## kozzmozz

[img]www.trustclip.com/3A5EVE3PIJDKIe7ATG6TKJ72CDG[/img]

tis te hopen dat nu lukt...

kozz

spread da k

----------


## kozzmozz

www.trustclip.com/3A5EVE3PIJDKIe7ATG6TKJ72CDG

da is de link.

greetzz kozz

ps: moet die oudere berichten van mij maar wissen want kvind een beetje gepruts 

spread da k

----------


## PowerSound

Alles voor dat <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>????!!!

Site versie 7.3 ! Maar wij hebben ... Nexo... Tja dit zegt genoeg...

----------


## kozzmozz

mja ...iknow

maar zou dat nu lukken of niet om die kast in 2 op te delen?

kozz

spread da k

----------


## Merijndj

als je het nog even optimaliseert dan denk ik dat het wel mogelijk moet zijn....



groet,

Merijn DJ

Ik heb ook mijn rijbewijs!!!

----------


## Mathijs

Zoals de tekening er nu uitziet kan het niet. 
je moet de pijpen aanpassen omdat je maar 1 speaker gebruikt.

Heb je dit gedaan dan kan het uiteraard perfect werken.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Maar ik heb: AMC CD8,  AMC 1100, 2 AMC CVT 2030 (buizen!)
Sony MDS 503 md speler.
3 paar Monster interlink 300
2 Van del Hul bi-wiring speaker kabels (zilver, the cleartrack).

----------


## Merijndj

als ik die kasten zou willen delen dan zou ik die kasten exact in twee-delen delen, dus exact door het midden van die basreflex-buizen.



groet,

Merijn DJ

Ik heb ook mijn rijbewijs!!!

----------


## beyma

Merijn, dat gaat ECHT NIET geloof ons nu maar!!! 

Martijn

----------


## Merijndj

ok, foto laten staan of verwijderen?


groet,

Merijn DJ

Ik heb mijn eigen modelhovercraft.... 
zie mijn profiel voor een foto.

----------


## Contour

Die panelen waar de speakers in komen lijken me een maar millimeter te kort gezaagd! Dit moet je oplossen anders is heel je kast verpest.

MVG Contour

----------


## PowerSound

HOEZO ????





ALs je deze hier bedoeld, don't worry, ze zijn nog niet gelijmd of geschroefd. Ik heb ze er zomaar snel ingestoken om een foto te trekken.

----------


## Contour

Aha,

Ik zie het al. Optisch bedrog...

MVG Contour

----------


## beyma

kunnen we dit weekend de eerste test resultaten verwachten??<img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Martijn

----------


## PowerSound

Neen, er is niet meer gebouwd geweest sinds een tijdje, zit namelijk nu in blokperiode.

Maar ik heb ze zekers nodig voor de  31 ste januari (van dit Jaar).

Zelf, als ze klaa waren, kon ik er toch niets mee doen omdat ik geen processor heb om ze aan te sturen.

Site versie 7.3 ! Maar wij hebben ... Nexo... Tja dit zegt genoeg...

----------


## beyma

Nou,dat lijkt me ook weer wat overdreven, met die processor haal je het beste uit je kast,maar met een gewoon aktief X-over kan je volgens mij al prima horen wat je kan verwachten...
Als je bang bent dat ze stuk gaan zonder processor,heb je geen sterke speakers gekocht! 

Martijn

----------


## PowerSound

Maar ik ook geen gewoon Xovertje meer Beyma <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Had vroeger zo'n Behringer spul, is nu weg.

Nu gewoon een driverack PA gekocht, voor een zeer goede prijs 

Site versie 7.3 ! Maar wij hebben ... Nexo... Tja dit zegt genoeg...

----------


## DJSuward

Hallo 

Ik heb een vraagje wat van filters komen bij die B&C 18 PZB 46 ?

Gr Dj Suward

----------


## PowerSound

Hallo, daar komt geen atoom van een filter in, alles wordt processor gestuurd (Driverack PA van DBX)

Site versie 7.3 ! Maar wij hebben ... Nexo... Tja dit zegt genoeg...

----------


## DJSuward

Hallo 

Ik heb nog een vraagje is er ook een duidelijke tekening van die Subwoofer kast.

Gr DJ Suward

----------


## beyma

Hoeveel duidelijker moet hij nog worden dan??? alleen de lengte van de vier basreflex kanalen staan er niet op,maar als je even de moeite neemt om het hele verhaal te lezen,zie je ook een antwoord op die vraag.

Martijn

----------


## DJSuward

Hey 

Ik heb een vraagje hoelang moetten dan die basrevlex pijpen zijn 

Gr DJ Suward

----------


## DJSuward

Hey

Hoelang moeten dan die basrevlex pijpen zijn ? ( in lengte )

Gr DJ Suward

----------


## PowerSound

Djeeezzus Christ !

Site versie 7.3 ! Maar wij hebben ... Nexo... Tja dit zegt genoeg...

----------


## beyma

Tjonge jonge jonge , niet te geloven zeg!!!!!!

LEZEN LEZEN LEZEN LEZEN is dat zo moeilijk,ik weet het zijn 8 pagina's maar die heb je toch zo uit??

Martijn

----------


## PowerSound

Ik weet nu niet of ik die heb gegeven die maten, maar weet dat ik alles compleet en duidelijk zal ter beschikking schikken, wanneer ik die subs helemaal 100% getest heb, maar daarvoor moet ik ze nog afkrijgen ( er MOET een af zijn voor 31 Januari )

Site versie 7.3 ! Maar wij hebben ... Nexo... Tja dit zegt genoeg...

----------


## Pino

Vraagje aan de MOD

Dit topic bevat 8 bladzijden en de laatste nieuwtjes zouden op 16 januari gepost zijn.
Ik krijg deze namelijk niet binnen.
Ligt dit aan mij of zijn er nog mensen met dit probleem?

Bedankt op voorhand
Pino

----------


## PowerSound

Is normaal, was YvoBTV die zijn post (EV X-array Sub picture) heeft gewijzigd.

Site versie 7.3 ! Maar wij hebben ... Nexo... Tja dit zegt genoeg...

----------


## PowerSound

Zo'w !!!!

Van 19 t/m 34




Kan mij er iemand zeggen hoe ik het best dempingswol in die subs kan plaatsen ?


Voilà...

Site versie 7.3 ! Maar wij hebben ... Nexo... Tja dit zegt genoeg...

----------


## Mathijs

Hoezo wol in een bandpass kast?
kan je niet beter hoog pritex gebruiken?

Lijkt mij stukke beter. Door de wol krijg je namelijk ook nog demping, Pritex is perfekt tegen staande golven en reflexies.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Maar ik heb: AMC CD8,  AMC 1100, 2 AMC CVT 2030 (buizen!)
Sony MDS 503 md speler.
3 paar Monster interlink 300
2 Van del Hul bi-wiring speaker kabels (zilver, the cleartrack).

----------


## beyma

Met de demping zal je even moeten testen wat het lekkerste klinkt, ik zet het altijd gewoon met een tacker vast (niet machiene) 
Ik zag trouwens dat je een rooster aan het einde van de basreflex heb gemaakt, heel slim hoor! heb je hem ook zwart gemaakt aan de andere kant?

Martijn

----------


## PowerSound

Heb hier serieus rol natuurlijke dempingswol gekocht, en Michel zei dat ik deze gewoon wat moest openpluizen en er zo inleggen. Niet te veel, niet te weinig. 

Ik vroeg het gewoon weer om zeker te zijn.

Die rooster moet nog zwart geverd worden aan de buitenkant.

Ik heb ze ook even getest (zonder wol dan), eeeeuhmmm buren niet met 
mij eens...
Dat is ook de reden waarom ik die handvatten al stevig bevestigd had, omdat als ze er los inzat schoten ze 50cm eruit bij de eerste bas...


Morgen gaan de wielen (met extra verstevigingsplank) erop en dan die Trimiteverf en die wol erin.

Site versie 7.3 ! Maar wij hebben ... Nexo... Tja dit zegt genoeg...

----------


## PowerSound

Vandaag is (was) het mij verjaardag ! En wat heb ik gedaan ?
Ja, subwoofers bouwen...  :Smile: 

Hier de interne demping...




Achterkant + Wiel(tjes)


2Sub is nu ook klaar (nog niet geverfd met Primer)



Vooraanzicht



Bijna volledige set (met nog niuet uitgebrand Denon 2100F)







6U flight-case is besteld (voor DRPA en DBX Eq)



Morgen worden ze met Trimite geverfd, en hopelijk zijn ze klaar voor donderdag (droog).




Site versie 7.3 ! Maar wij hebben ... Nexo... Tja dit zegt genoeg...

----------


## dawizze

Dat ziet er imposant uit,dit kan niet anders dan HARD en voelbaar klinken!Nu nog wat afwerking en je hebt jezelf enkele leuke kastjes geprepareerd!

----------


## Merijndj

Hele mooie foto's!!!!!!!!!





> citaat:Bijna volledige set (met nog niuet uitgebrand Denon 2100F)



<img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>!<img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>!<img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>!<img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>!<img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>!<img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>!<img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>!<img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>!<img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>!<img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>!<img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>!<img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>!<img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>!<img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>!<img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>!<img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>!<img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>!<img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>!<img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>!<img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>!<img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>!<img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>!<img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>!<img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>!<img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>!<img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>!<img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>!<img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>!<img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>!<img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>

uitgebrand????????? ......ik dacht dat dat helemaal niet hoefde...............



groet,

Merijn DJ

Ik heb mijn eigen modelhovercraft.... 
zie mijn profiel voor een foto.

----------


## PowerSound

Uitbranden bedoelde ik net anders <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

Ik had een maand of 2 een DN2100F gekocht, een die fikte na 5minuten uit (rook en co <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>)

Nu gaat die nieuwe echt fantastisch goed !

Is mijn manier van het plaatsen van de wol goed ????


Site versie 7.3 ! Maar wij hebben ... Nexo... Tja dit zegt genoeg...

----------


## Overdrive

Verf je ook meteen je NEXO-set nog een keer mee? 
Zien die er ook weer als nieuw uit en lijkt alles net een bij elkaar
horende set. 

Meestal plaats je alleen aan de achterwand wat isolatie, wat je nu hebt is misschien wat overdreven maar zoals eerder gezegd gewoon ff 1 kast met wat meer en 1 kast met wat minder vergelijken.

We hebben nog niet veel over de resultaten gehoord eigelijk, 
gaan ze volgens verwachtingen??

Groetjes

----------


## PowerSound

Die NEXO set wordt dadelijk met dezelfde verf geverfd nadat we de subs hebben gedaan.

resultaat :
Ze gaan heel laag en haal hard, mits de nodige power.
Momenteel zit daar een QSC RMX 1850HD gebridged op (elke) die 1.8Kw levert, maar ik vind het net iets te weinig, wordt dus normaal gezien QSC PL2 230 (3Kw).

Nu nog effe zien hoe ik ze ga filteren met die Nexo...

Zit met dit idee momenteel

Subs :25Hz, 24dB Bessel (HP) - 70Hz, 24dB LR (LP) &lt;=&gt; Nexo : 70Hz, 24dB LR (HP) - OUT



Site versie 7.3 ! Maar wij hebben ... Nexo... Tja dit zegt genoeg...

----------


## michiel

> citaat:
> 
> 
> Is mijn manier van het plaatsen van de wol goed ????



Volgens mij niet.

Deze manier (bekleden van de wanden) word toegepast om reflectie's tegen te gaan in de kast. Aangezien de grootste golflengte die in deze kast zal voorkomen veel groter is dan de binnenmaat van de kast, zullen die reflectie's niet eens aanwezig zijn.

Beter is om gewoon een zooi schuim in je kasten te gooien voor het kleine deel hoge tonen dat door storing enzo wel in de kast komt.

Groeten, michiel

----------


## DJ Sietse

Ik heb ff een vraag voor powersound. 
Ik overweeg ook om deze boxen (in de toekomst) te gaan bouwen.

Kan je mij vertellen hoeveel je gemmideld kwijt bent aan die woofers?

En is het hout zelf zagen te doen? Of moet je dat een ervaren iemand laten doen?

Alvast bedankt.

----------


## PowerSound

Hallo,  Sietse.

Ik heb het hout lagen zagen door een kennis (timmerman) en heb daarvoor slechts 300 Ex Btw moeten betalen.

De woofers zaten rond de 250 Ex BTW per stuk.



Alles kits achter de rits ?

----------


## DJ Sietse

> citaat:
> Hallo,  Sietse.
> 
> Ik heb het hout lagen zagen door een kennis (timmerman) en heb daarvoor slechts 300 Ex Btw moeten betalen.
> 
> De woofers zaten rond de 250 Ex BTW per stuk.
> 
> 
> 
> Alles kits achter de rits ?



Kan je het ook zelf zagen? Of is dat te moeilijk voor een niet-timmerman? (ik dus)

----------


## beyma

> citaat:
> Kan je het ook zelf zagen? Of is dat te moeilijk voor een niet-timmerman? (ik dus)



Hmmm, Je kan het wel zelf doen,maar je hebt gewoon echt goed gereedschap nodig.
verder moet je de kracht van een cirkelzaag nooit onderschatten en vooral opletten hoe de stand van de geleider is(in het geval van een tafel cirkelzaag)Ik bedoel daarmee dat als je delen gaat zagen die een bepaalde lengte/breedte vehouding hebben die delen kunnen gaan knellen tussen zaag en geleider,deze delen kunnen met een ongekende snelheid worden gelanceerd. een goede zaagtafel heeft een geleider die naar links/rechts kan maar ook naar voor en naar achter!!

Met een handcirkelzaag werken kan wel,maar dit geeft altijd verschil in maat tussen twee delen die eigenlijk exakt het zelfde moesten zijn!

Ik zeg altijd maar weer : IEDER HEEFT Z'N VAK !!!!!!! 

Met deze werk ik (en nog een handje vol collega's...)
http://groups.msn.com/JHFORUMFILES/m...to&PhotoID=611
Met die zaag mag alleen personeel met een "VCA+" diploma werken

Martijn

----------


## DJ Sietse

> citaat:
> 
> --Zo beter?--



Oke bednakt. Ik laat het zagen dan toch maar een ander over. <img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## beyma

Sietse,

Heel verstandig !!!

mvg,
Martijn

(Maar waarom citeer je nu mijn hele reply ??)

----------


## PowerSound

We zijn toch over die subs weer bezig. Dus ik zal nu mijn ervaring met deze even neerpoten. 

Heel goed !
Maar je er wel een hoop vermogen achtersteken (minimum 1500W per kast). Ze klinken heel goed en STRAK !

Alles kits achter de rits ?

----------


## Roeltej

Heb je ook foto's van het eindresultaat ?

(: Vitality  :Smile:

----------


## Merijndj

> citaat:
> Heb je ook foto's van het eindresultaat ?



zie ook:
http://forum.licht-geluid.nl/forum/t...?TOPIC_ID=6993

Groeten,

Merijn

Ik heb mijn eigen modelhovercraft.... 
zie mijn profiel voor een foto.

----------

